# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آموزش تصویری راه اندازی ویدیو کنفرانس

## mehdisat2003

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
فایلی که برایتان پیوست کردم آموزش تصویری راه اندازی ویدیو کنفرانس از سیر تا پیاز است فکر کنم خیلی ها دنبالش باشن من که از هر کی راهنمایی خواستم یا نرم افزار های گرانی را به من معرفی کرد یا فرستادم تو جاده خاکی .
ولی با این فایلی که براتون درست کردم میتوانید خیلی راحت سرویس را راه اندازی کنید این فایل شامل  23 عکس می باشد می توانید بدون نصب هیچ گونه برنامه اضافی این سرویس را روی سرور config کنید.
موفق و پیروز باشید :چشمک:  


برنامه بعدی که دارم براتون آماده می کنم Kerio.WinRoute.Firewall اخرش برای internet sharing همچی داره فکر کنم دوستش داشته باشید :تشویق:

----------


## mhjb

دوست عزیز کاری که داری می‌کنی خیلی خوبه منتهی خودت بهتر می‌دونی برای یادگیری نرم افزاری مثل kerio نمیشه فقط تصاویر رو دید. (اینو به عنوان کسی می‌گم که مدت هاست دارم باهاش کار می‌کنم) توصیه می‌کنم اگر برات زحمتی نیست یه تاپیک بزن و آموزش رو با متن و تصویر شروع کن. مطمئن هستم که ازش استقبال میشه و بیشتر می‌تونه مورد استفاده قرار بگیره. در هر صورت کاری که شروع کردی قابل تقدیره.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## mehdisat2003

البته حرف شما کامآ درست است دوست خوبم mhjb من سعی دارم در فایل آموزشی  برنامه قوی kerio روش راه اندازی برنامه را به دوستان بیاموزم تا آشنایی کلی نسبت به آن پیدا کنند . البته سرم که خلوت شود همانطور که فرمودید بطور کلی راجب قابلیت های آن توضیح میدهم. با تشکر از نظر به موقع و بجای شما

----------


## ssmehizadeh

ممنون 

موفق و سربلند باشید

----------


## DotNet_Elf

به نظر من استفاده از وب کنفرانس خیلی بهتر از ویدئو کنفرانس هستش.
شرکت فناوران اطلاعات وستا سیستم وب کنفرانس را ارائه می ده.توی دانشگاه ما هم نصب شده .واسه سرعت کم هم کار می کنه.

----------


## سهيلا سعيدي

با تشكر اين فايل رو (ويدئو كنفرانس) دانلود كردم و اونو روي ويندوز Server2000 هم Run كردم ولي نمي دونم چطوري از اون استفاده كنم اگه يه راهنمايي فوري بكنيد ممنون مي شم.

----------


## سهيلا سعيدي

آقاي mehdisat2003 ازتون خواهشمندم كه منو راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## elahe akbarypoor

> آقاي mehdisat2003 ازتون خواهشمندم كه منو راهنمايي كنيد


 
سرویس ils در server 2003 در مسیری که شما فرمودید وجود نداره من چطور می تونم این سرویس رو توی server 2003 نصب کنم یا اگه بجای این سرویس ، سرویس دیگه ای وجود داره لطفا معرفی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## farjami

با سلام و تشکر لطفا در ویندوز 2003 از پایه توضیح دهید :ناراحت:

----------


## saeedbxvs2

عزیزم کجا بودی تا حالا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## bijibuji

> عزیزم کجا بودی تا حالا ؟؟؟؟


از دیدن جمله ای که خطاب به دوستمون farjami نوشتی، از خنده پاره شدم ....
جمله اون که واقعا جای تقدیر و تشکر داشت ولی خوب شما هم خیلی بامزه گفتی.
این دوستمون mehdisat2003 یه چیزی از یه جا پیدا کرد و اینجا آپلود کرد، واسه خودشو همه دردسر درست کرد.

----------


## MAHDI_GPM

این کریو چی شد؟

----------


## leila55

ممنون استفاده کردم

----------


## alfonso_3012

salam mamnoon az amoozeshe video conferece 
ye so'al?in ro mitoonim roye internet ham estefade kard?agar mishe oon taraf chetor mitoonim be conference ke in taraf config kardim join beshim?

----------


## farzadnsr

لطفا اگر پلاگین و یا اسکریپت مربوط به وب کنفرانس هم دارید ، بگذارید

----------


## majidbarnam

سلام خسته نباشید.
من ساخت نرم افزار ویدیو کنفرانس  تحت شبکه را با سی شارپ میخوام .باید از کجا شروع کنم
لطفا کمکم کنید .ممنون از لطفتون

----------

